# Sexy Messy Hair - How To Achieve It



## icamille (Aug 27, 2007)

Shiny curtains of prim and polished hair make us want to yawn. It's as if all desire and interest have been tamed right out of it. What we're craving now is hair abandoned to its own sensuous whims and capricious wisps ‑- sexy-messy hair!

*For Slightly Wavy Hair: The Beguiling Twirl*

*Step 1:* Start with damp hair. You can either wait until it's almost dry after a shower or dampen it yourself by spritzing it with a water bottle. 

*Step 2:* Apply a light hair gel to the entire head.

*Step 3:* Run the fingers of both hands lightly through your hair, and as you do, twirl random sections around your index fingers ‑- the sections you twirl will maintain their shape by virtue of the gel. 

*Step 4:* Allow hair to air-dry. Half an hour or so should do it. 

*For Curly Hair: The Coquettish Wriggle*

*Step 1:* Start with damp hair. In the palm of your hand, blend together equal parts shine oil and holding gel. 

*Step 2:* Using the fingers of both hands, pull hair forward from the crown of your head toward your face, and as you do, wriggle your fingers against your head as if you were giving yourself a mini scalp massage.

*Step 3:* Now shake your head, allowing your hair to separate into its natural part; you can help it along, but with fingers only ‑- no comb allowed, because you don't want the sharp lines or orderliness a comb would create. 

*For Straight Hair: The Capricious Wrap 'n' Roll*

*Step 1:* Shampoo and apply a light conditioner; towel dry until hair is damp. 

*Step 2:*With your left hand, pull smallish, arbitrary sections of hair approximately two inches in width, which you'll then wrap around two of the fingers of your right hand. The index and middle fingers are probably easiest.

*Step 3:*Apply a volumizing spray to each section after it's rolled. Then slide your fingers out, and you're ready for the next roll.

*Step 4:*Secure each section with a bobby pin for a tighter hold if you like, and allow the hair to set for about half an hour. 

*For Longer Hair: A Sexy-Messy Bun*

*Step 1:* Use a setting gel like the Fresh Styling Gel on damp hair and dry with a diffuser. However, if your hair is very straight, try a few hot rollers to get the texture you'll need for this look; just roll them halfway up in two-inch sections. 

*Step 2:* Pull your now roughed-up hair back into a ponytail and secure with a covered elastic band. To give even more texture, use your fingers instead of a brush to comb. 

*Step 3:* Depending on how much hair you have to work with, divide the ponytail into four, five or six sections. 

*Step 4:* Wind up each section (visualize wrapping thread around a spool), creating a spherical, flowerlike shape. Secure the ends with bobby pins. 

*Step 5:* Finish the look with a mist of hairspray.

*For Short-to-Medium-Length Hair: The Tease*

*Step 1:* Skip a day of shampooing so hair is a bit more pliant. If your hair tends to be extra oily, Dusting a sprinkle of talcum powder onto your scalp and massaging it in with your fingers will be great. 

*Step 2:* Using a teasing comb, portion off one-to-two-inch sections of hair starting at the crown of your head. 

*Step 3:* Holding each section inert, position the comb at the center of the section from the underside of the hair, which is where you'll begin the tease, moving the comb away from the hair's grain so you're roughing up the cuticle instead of smoothing it. Four teased-up sections from the crown of your head moving forward toward your face should be sufficient. 

*Step 4:* Using your fingers, arrange the teased-up pieces so they fall toward the back of your head and secure them with two hair-colored pins. 

*Step 5:* Set with a spritz of hairspray.


----------



## feedxmexglamour (Aug 30, 2007)

wow, this was a great thread! thanks!!


----------



## angellove (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## KellyB (Aug 30, 2007)

those are great tips.....thanks!


----------



## EriEll (Sep 2, 2007)

I just can't pull off the out-of-bed-sexy-messy hair without looking like I just got out of bed in a purely messy way. Somehow can't work sexy in there!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. Im gonna have to try it sometime.


----------



## hellman (Sep 3, 2007)

When I know I'll be too lazy to style in the morning, I get my hair wet and then scrunch pieces and pin them to my head (I don't twirl or anything. Strictly scrunch) and then go to sleep. I wake up with really sexy messy beachy-chic waves. My hair is naturally a bit wavy though, so I don't know if this would work for straight haired people =/


----------



## Pebl (Sep 3, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## Heuchera (Sep 4, 2007)

Great tips. Thanks!


----------



## kalindaxchemica (Sep 4, 2007)

=O

It actually works!

I look good for once.

;] Thanks.


----------



## BearsFan30 (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks so much!!!! These are awesome!


----------



## ucf1484 (Sep 9, 2007)

im going to try the beguiling twirl tomorrow!


----------

